# 5 Adsense tips to generate more revenue from your website



## krates (Mar 26, 2008)

I have put together 5 tips which will help you to generate more revenue from your website


*1. Blend your ads with the background*

 Yes it is not necessary but if you do so you are going to generate additional revenue from your website


 have a look at this website for example


 *www.animekick.com



*img156.imageshack.us/img156/8599/44763613kh7.png


 See how nicely he has blended ads with anime links


_Your site can look weird but do you want money or care for design_

*2. Filter spam website’s*

 Some parked domain’s uses adwords with cpc as less 0.01 $


 Well it is not so easy to find cause google keep on updating ads


 first install google preview tool from here


 now start IE and  go to your website where ads are placed


 right click any where and select GOOGLE ADSENSE PREVIEW TOOL


 Now it will show the ads that are randomly displayed on the site


 Select the site which are completely new to you and you think that they
are spamming or not on your website


 For mine site i have selected the sites which are new to me


 *img267.imageshack.us/img267/6702/12597146an4.png


Now select show ads url



*img267.imageshack.us/img267/783/19901755np9.png


 Now select each url and check is the website a parked domain
 examples of parked site’s

www.freebestvideo.com
www.freemoviefix.com
www.funphoneworld.com
www.getringtone.info
 etc


 if you found even one of those advertising on your site go to


 ADSENSE SETUP > COMPETITIVE ADD FILTER


 and those url’s there and those silly ads will not show up on your site now


*3. **Using adsense channel*

 First of all what are channels ?


_From google help i have founded out some lines that will help you to understand what  channels _
*Channels offer a deeper level of analysis than that provided by overall revenue reports. They allow you to break down reporting to monitor the performance of sites, sections of sites, or even individual ad units. Any time a channel is created, AdSense will record impressions, CTR, CPM, and earnings statistics for that specific page or ad unit.*

 Sometimes you put ads on places where the visitors can’t see or they just ignore or places that doesn’t show ads relevant to the post of the website so they are not intrested in that advertisement.


 So always use channel to track performance of your ad block.


 If by chance you are not receiving any click from that ad block just remove that and place at a releavent place in front of your visitors eyes.


*4. Starting a blog post with a ads on left or right side.*

 Every site has a blog these days and many people visit it also to view site news


 here is a way bloggers have found how to generate more revenue from there website


 *img147.imageshack.us/img147/8316/47357397ow6.png


This method works 90% for every blog according to your site visitors



*5. Follow Google policies and read there optimization tips*

 Yup it is right you must read the whole text file of google policies there are many important points which a webmaster does not read and get banned
 from google adsense they also does not care and put there ads on warez or adult site’s or site giving away illegal free stuff


 Link to google adsense policies  *google.com/adsense/policies


 And at last there are several tips by google itself
 these are not tips but they give you all the examples of adsense components


 making your hell life easier


 have a look here TIPS


 Ok this finishes of with my tips have a great journey with adsense and and and if you start earning more, then don’t forget our site always bookmark our link for these good tutorials


 And don’t forget to post a comment here


Source


 thanks
 krates


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 27, 2008)

But with todays ad filter in firefox and with help of iepro7, its becoming hard t get clicks...whatever or wherever you place or do  visitors just SEE THROUGH THE ADS.... It has become a second nature to all net users not to click.... 
Best is google to give us more option to design our own ads...


Off topic 
Can we run google adsense, yahoo and others on same page


----------



## redhat (Mar 27, 2008)

Good Tutorial.
Thanks a lot


----------



## krates (Mar 27, 2008)

Can we run google adsense, yahoo and others on same page

no you cannot


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 27, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Off topic
> Can we run google adsense, yahoo and others on same page


Yep. Google allows other contextual ads on the same page if they have sufficiently different formatting and color so that visitors can easily distinguish between them.

Google Adsense and AdBrite Ads on Same Page Allowed


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry but another off topic...
I want  to use mobile ads from google... I tried to create a page using tagtag but wasnt able to insert ads...any other way to use mobile ads? Or to create wap page? 

Another thing is i an running atleast three different types of google ads, say images, vertical text, and horizontal ads, but i an recieving impression only for one particular ad type..? Is it normal or should  do something ? I want to get most of the impression....from all ads on my page? Any idea...
Thanks for the reply anyway


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice Tut Krates...


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 28, 2008)

Tip #2 is really useful. Thanks!


----------



## eureca_eureca (Apr 11, 2008)

Very useful tips thanks


----------



## anurag_online (Apr 16, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> But with todays ad filter in firefox and with help of iepro7, its becoming hard t get clicks...whatever or wherever you place or do  visitors just SEE THROUGH THE ADS.... It has become a second nature to all net users not to click....
> Best is google to give us more option to design our own ads...
> 
> 
> ...




Google and yahoo can't e run on same page but there are many ad serving websites which can be run with adsense like bidvertiser, chitika...


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 16, 2008)

^^^
you can run but there should be clear differentiation between adsense and YPN ads with respect to color etc

the only requirement in Adsense TOS is that the other network contextual ads should not be mistaken by people that it is from google...


_


----------



## utsav (Apr 16, 2008)

krates said:


> Can we run google adsense, yahoo and others on same page
> 
> no you cannot



what a noobish reply.others can surely be rum wid google xcept yahoo. I thought you are a gud webmaster when you told me yesterday that you have 20 domains but now i have changed my mind.
Btw the tutorial points r very common these days and can be  seen throughout the net.
adsense is losing its charm among webmasters these days due to low cpc and ctr inspite of all sorts of optimisation


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2008)

WOW ! Nice one krates ! A much anticipated one. Thanks man.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 16, 2008)

utsav said:


> what a noobish reply.others can surely be rum wid google xcept yahoo.
> [...]
> adsense is losing its charm among webmasters these days due to low cpc and ctr inspite of all sorts of optimisation


even yahoo can be run alongside adsense... see my reply and VG's reply above 

and a lot of people are now facing this 'Smart Pricing' in adsense.. that is causing a major loss of earnings  google to find out what it is 

_


----------



## utsav (Apr 17, 2008)

^^i know smart pricing


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 17, 2008)

*I* should have added 'if you didn't know already' *to my previous post* 



_


----------



## utsav (Apr 17, 2008)

^^


----------

